
Brazil: Calls grow for Bolsonaro ally to quit after 'devastating' report on leak - Ellahn
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jul/05/brazil-sergio-moro-jair-bolsonaro-justice-minister
======
geezerjay
It's very odd how this report is jam-packed with assertions and qualifiers
regarding the accusations, but somehow fails to specify or give any substance
or even provide any basis for these allegations. Instead, they simply complain
that the criminal network which was operated by Brazil's Workers' Party (PT)
was found guilty of corruption, a fact that is not even dispute by PT, and
that somehow receiving a sentence for the crimes they have committed is
somehow unfair.

If there is ay basis for thesr accusations then why are they refusing to
present thr , and instead just publish baseless accusations and a long string
of unfounded qualifiers?

